# Heidi Klum - Valentino Haute-Couture F/W 2019/2020 fashion show held at the Salomon de Rotschild Hotel, Paris 03.07.2019 (76x)



## Bowes (4 Juli 2019)

*Heidi Klum - Valentino Haute-Couture F/W 2019/2020 fashion show held at the Salomon de Rotschild Hotel, Paris 03.07.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Mike150486 (4 Juli 2019)

Herzlichen Dank für die schönen Bilder von Heidi und Tom :freude:


----------



## sluderjan (4 Juli 2019)

:thx::thx::thx: für Auswahl und Posts von "uns" Heidi! Aber, liebe Heidi, nicht böse sein: D a s Kleid - so nach langem Nachdenken erinnert - trug tatsächlich schon meine Oma (ms = muetterlicherseits) in ihrem sogenannten Alter. Nun ja, mit 76 noch so lebenslustig...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gunnar86 (11 Juli 2019)

Danke für Heidi.


----------



## lobo95 (15 Juli 2019)

Heidi ist immer wieder gerne im Forum gesehen! Selbst wenn der Kleiderstil einmal nicht ganz Heidi ist.


----------



## Rocker69 (16 Juli 2019)

Superpix! Absolut! Vielen Dank für den Beitrag!


----------



## Tittelelli (16 Juli 2019)

die Oma und ihr Pfleger


----------



## dimajeer (2 Aug. 2019)

immer wieder eine Augenweide,danke


----------



## peter (3 Aug. 2019)

Sie wird immer ferizügiger


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2020)

danke vielmals


----------

